# Phone Apps??



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Are there any good phone apps out there that you guys find useful? Ive been searching for one for soil temps/greencast but have had no luck so far. Whats the best weather app/widget out there? Im currently using wunderground and the weather channel but I wasn't sure if there's a more turf friendly setup. I also use Hydrawise for my sprinkler setup.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Weather Apps


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

If you want to check out a really cool weather app (though not as user friendly as most), check Windy. You can actually see more if you go to http://windy.com, as I don't think the app shows as much.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks, Ill take a look at the thread and windy.com. I wonder why someone hasn't included soil temps yet.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

Storm Radar

I have found this to be about the best informative radar app. Especially if you are coastal it is not limited to the borders of the US. It is global. Displays active tracks of Tropical and Hurricanes, Tornado warnings and touchdowns, lightening. You can click on areas of a storm and it will give you the projected rain fall for that location of the storm.

GREAT APP


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I use MyRadar (paid version). Its a radar only app and I love it. I tried them all and it's the most accurate for my area at least. If you're a weather junkie consider getting a weather station.I bought one from Ambient a year and a half ago with no issues so far. It's nice to see real world stats at your own house.


----------

